

Auto-rotating buttons on HTC Incredible S - zhyder
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/18/htc-incredible-s-auto-rotating-buttons-explained-video/

======
markszcz
Its a nice to have on a device, but a 90 degree rotate for the icon wont make
me go "ooooh, that was the home button, not the back button". I think I could
understand that the button on the left will always be home, even when I flip
my phone to landscape mode.

Now one thing that would have been cooler would be to allow users to remap the
keys. So many android phones are fragmented in their button placement. On my
Droid X I know the menu button is on the far left. I dont even look, I know
its there so I click without looking. If I owned this phone I can see myself
accidentally always going to home if I thought I was hitting the menu button
within an app.

